# MTB Vereine Hersfeld-Rotenburg



## Cubefahrer95 (12. März 2013)

Hey Community,

ich suche einen Verein rund um Bad Hersfeld, in dem ich Aktiv Moutainbike fahren kann. Ich habe mich schonmal Informiert aber nichts wirklich gefunden. Schonmal Danke im vorraus für eure Vorschläge.

Viele Grüße

Cubefahrer


----------



## Laderboesi (13. März 2013)

Moin Moin,

vielleicht ist das was für Dich:

http://www.mtb-ronshausen.de/

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Ferdinand (21. Juni 2013)

Oder für die weniger starken Höhenmeterfetischisten http://www.dimb.de/ig-osthessen/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Osthessen/140430359464745?ref=hl


----------



## Schüni (25. Juni 2013)

Touren von DIMB organisiert find ich eine gute Idee. Aber für mein Bike und Ausrüstung bin ich selber verantwortlich und möchte nicht, dass jemand anderes mein Bike  "kontrolliert". Das gibt es noch nicht einmal bei Marathon (den meisten) und bei Rennen. Insbesondere da ich unter Umständen technisch versierter bin als die Kontroller. Facharbeiter und technisches Studium, beides abgeschlossen und als Ingenieur tätig. 

Solange diese Praxis besteht, ohne mich.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (1. Juli 2013)

Sehr geehrter Frank!
Jeder Mitfahrende trägt auch bei unseren Touren die Verantwortung für sein 'Material', niemand ist irgendeiner Bevormundung und / oder Kontrolle ausgesetzt. Bei offensichtlich erkennbaren Mängeln, die die Tour in Ihrer Durchführung behindern, oder sogar den Mitfahrenden an sich gefährden würden, ist ein Ausschluss des Mitfahrenden durch den IG-Scout möglich.
Die von Ihnen praktizierte Vorverurteilung ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und einer Person des von Ihnen dargestellten Bildungsstandes nicht würdig.


----------



## Schüni (4. Juli 2013)

Lieber Franz-Ferdinand,

ich weiß jetzt nicht was das mit "unwürdig" und "Bildungsstand" zu tun habe, wenn ich meine Meinung äußere. 

Ich habe mir den Touraufruf durchgeschaut, als Erinnerung nachstehend zu lesen (Quelle: http://www.dimb.de/ig-osthessen/ Datum: 04.07.2013):
Zitat:
Bitte denkt dran:

    Helmpflicht (auf Beschädigungen prüfen)
        Handschuhe (bevorzug Langfinger) & Brille
            Funktionstüchtiges Bike (ohne Bikecheck keine Mitfahrt)
                Außreichend Verpflegung
                    Bei Starkregen / Gewitter fällt die Veranstaltung aus
Zitat Ende.

to check - etwas kontrollieren. Also Bikekontrolle!

Das heisst, ich habe keine Vorverurteilung geübt, sondern nur das wiedergegeben, was ich auf der oben genannten Homepage gelesen habe. 

Ihnen ist keine Vorverteilung vorzuwerfen, aber auch keine so tolle Diskussionkultur, falls dies überhaupt gewünscht war. 

Wie ich auch geäußert habe, habe ich mit den Regularien der Tour kein Problem, bloß ich möchte mich diesen  nicht unterziehen. Also, nichts anders habe ich geäußert: "Ohne mich". Dabei habe ich auch keine  Anfeindungen wie Sie diese (Unwürdig..) geschrieben haben, geäußert, also wo ist das Problem?

Grüße

Frank.


----------



## Domski (12. Juli 2013)

Oder wenns berg-ab-lastig sein soll:
http://www.sgkr.de/downhill_freeride/


----------



## uli_123 (15. Juli 2013)

Schüni schrieb:


> Lieber Franz-Ferdinand,
> 
> ich weiß jetzt nicht was das mit "unwürdig" und "Bildungsstand" zu tun habe, wenn ich meine Meinung äußere.
> 
> ...




Da muss ich Frank recht geben, hat schon was von Kindergartenausflug.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## SiSiTop (23. März 2015)

Hallo Rotenburger,

ich werde demnächst auch mal in der Gegend Rotenburg für 2, 3 Tage biken wollen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks für mich oder Links auf entsprechende Touren?
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind vorhanden, ebenso eine Aversion gegen gerade und breite Wege. ;-)

Ich danke sehr im Voraus.


----------

